# My GA16DE, nothing special.



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I did some before, and after pics of my engine...
These are before :::

























And these are after I cleaned the engine area, didnt want to waste to much time see'ing as its gonna start raining soon, so only took 15-20 minutes to do this :::


























Like I said, nothing spectacular....And if you wanna see the exterior...visit the link in my sig.

Any and all feedback is welcome, negative or positive.
Take care.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

not a bad job cleaning up, now just gotta ditch that stock exhaust manifold


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

i love it man! great work. its not overdone, its PERFECT. nismo sticker on the radiator cap rocks :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nissan300zxmike said:


> nismo sticker on the radiator cap rocks :thumbup:


that would be teh "nismo" radiator cap.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> that would be teh "nismo" radiator cap.


That would be the ebay knockoff.....


lets see the whole picture...looks like it was repainted from the original Teal.....now two tone...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> That would be the ebay knockoff.....
> 
> 
> lets see the whole picture...looks like it was repainted from the original Teal.....now two tone...


http://flickr.com/photos/thestunts200sx/page2/ 



found them in the sig


looks pretty nice.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time for a tranny swap!


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> http://flickr.com/photos/thestunts200sx/page2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks psulemon .... Yea, our family is the original owners of this car, which is great, cause we always did maintenance on time and took care of it...atleast I remember washing it every weekend and so forth.

I learned body and paint stuff first...then got the hang of it really welll,,,,never really got into mechanical stuff till the past few years. So I never pulled the engine to paint...i just masked everything off and there ya go.....did the paint and body myself...its a two stage base then clear job. Also did the seat covers ( yes they are covers ) myself....basically everything is by me....and im happy with it. Oh yea, the color is "cybergreen" from VW for those stupid bugs....but the body lines/shape of the car change the way the color looks a little.

And yes myyoung....that cap is ebay....got the oil cap, radiator cap, shifter, even the NGK wires from ebay.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

myoung said:


> That would be the ebay knockoff.....
> 
> 
> lets see the whole picture...looks like it was repainted from the original Teal.....now two tone...


thats why I said "nimso" and not Nismo.

My car is 2 tone. Engine bay is black though so I have no complaints about it. Most people don't even notice it.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

wish my engine bay was black...would make for a cleaner look....but oh well, what can you do......


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> that would be teh "nismo" radiator cap.


no, you typed nismo not nimso


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> And yes myyoung....that cap is ebay....got the oil cap, radiator cap, shifter, even the NGK wires from ebay.....


Shifter? You mean knob?... big difference...

Well at least the NGK's are real


----------

